# Dabney and Conative Powers



## RamistThomist (Feb 26, 2015)

I am reading Dabney's _Sensualistic Philosophy_ and he keeps using the term "Conative Powers." What does that mean?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 26, 2015)

Conation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks


----------

